# CWC G10 quartz.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™ve not really delved into the world of military watches yet, though my eye has been caught by a CWC G10 quartz that Roy has on the site.

I have scoured the web but found little help in finding the spec. for this watch.

Some questions:-

Does the watch take a common battery like a 371?

What is the water resistance of the watch?

In fact, I would be happy to learn as much about this watch as possible if some one will be kind enough to help.

Thanks,

Stan.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The watch does take a common 399 battery.

There is no water resistance guarantee on second hand watches.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy,

Oh and thanks for sending the straps so soon!

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one of these. When new I believe they are 60M.

Mine seems to be in good nick, and I got it off Roy.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's a 1982 issued CWC that I bought this morning, complete with cracked crystal. As for water resistance, I wouldn't swim with one.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

And the back showing the issue year of 1982.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here'a link to a PDF which shows the MOD Defence Standard for these watches.

http://www.dstan.mod.uk/data/66/004/04000400.pdf

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy, Griff and Foggy,

Thanks for the information, gentlemen.

I have learned a little more today and that's always a good thing. I think a CWC is my next buy after Poljot chrono I've got on order.

Foggy, hope a new crystal doesn't cost too much.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------

